

Building Micro Services (REST APIs) for your app – Design and Challenges - suchitpuri
http://www.optinidus.com/blogs/building-micro-services-rest-apis-for-your-app-design-and-challenges/

======
suchitpuri
One Of the biggest pain point i see with micro services architecture is the
amount of data that is transferred over the wire and number of HTTP calls made
for a simple operation.

